# Camp Chef Disappointment



## Airsick (Jan 26, 2022)

Hey, guys.  Late last year I bought a Woodwind 24 over the Rec Tec mainly because of the advertised WIFI/Bluetooth and customer service.  Well the WIFI won't connect because I have 5G and they say their stuff only connects to 4G.  Isn't the whole country going the 5G route?  
I switched cell service to Verizon and now the app won't install. 
On my third attempted smoke the hot rod wouldn't get hot, not even warm.  Unreliability was the reason I took the Pit Boss to the dump!  Now that my venting is over and before I call Cabela's to see if they'll take this thing back, Is there a way to convert a dedicated signal extender to 4G so it'll connect to my smoker


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 26, 2022)

Not for sure about 5g to 4g but I believe it's inkbirds therms that only connects to 2.5 not the 5...and yes I'm not very techy and forgot what they are called (big brain fart lol!) 

Ryan


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jan 26, 2022)

Airsick said:


> Hey, guys.  Late last year I bought a Woodwind 24 over the Rec Tec mainly because of the advertised WIFI/Bluetooth and customer service.  Well the WIFI won't connect because I have 5G and they say their stuff only connects to 4G.  Isn't the whole country going the 5G route?
> I switched cell service to Verizon and now the app won't install.
> On my third attempted smoke the hot rod wouldn't get hot, not even warm.  Unreliability was the reason I took the Pit Boss to the dump!  Now that my venting is over and before I call Cabela's to see if they'll take this thing back, Is there a way to convert a dedicated signal extender to 4G so it'll connect to my smoker


Yes older 4g devices can't connect to 5g. You need to have a dual band router that has 2.5 and 5G.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 26, 2022)

i dont think its the G level its with wifi band as noted above.  try turning off the 5GHZ on the router and see if you can connect with the 2.5GHZ.  if that works then its good to turn the 5 GHZ back on for other devices.

If they will return it - I bet you will like the rec teq.


----------



## negolien (Jan 26, 2022)

yeah as much as I don't like pellet grills even my mbgf don't  like anyhting above 2.4


----------



## DougE (Jan 26, 2022)

I have a netgear dual band access point in my barn where I use my Camp Chef. It works fine. I had Verizon long before I had the Camp Chef, and didn't have a bit of trouble installing the app, so I don't know what the deal there is.


----------



## Airsick (Jan 26, 2022)

jliddil said:


> Yes older 4g devices can't connect to 5g. You need to have a dual band router that has 2.5 and 5G.


I'm in Tampa area also and have Frontier.  My router they installed 4 years ago is a 2336_5G.  Can I get a 4G signal extender  and plug it in near the grill?


----------



## Airsick (Jan 26, 2022)

DougE said:


> I have a netgear dual band access point in my barn where I use my Camp Chef. It works fine. I had Verizon long before I had the Camp Chef, and didn't have a bit of trouble installing the app, so I don't know what the deal there is.


I had no probs with T Mobile installing the app, but we just changed to Verizon and the app will download, but won't install.  The girl at Camp Chef said their app doesn't like Verizon.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 26, 2022)

sandyut said:


> i dont think its the G level its with wifi band as noted above.  try turning off the 5GHZ on the router and see if you can connect with the 2.5GHZ.  if that works then its good to turn the 5 GHZ back on for other devices.
> 
> If they will return it - I bet you will like the rec teq.


Ya, GHZ... that's what I was trying to think of or say!

Ryan


----------



## Airsick (Jan 26, 2022)

sandyut said:


> i dont think its the G level its with wifi band as noted above.  try turning off the 5GHZ on the router and see if you can connect with the 2.5GHZ.  if that works then its good to turn the 5 GHZ back on for other devices.
> 
> If they will return it - I bet you will like the rec teq.


I don't see any way to change it from 2.4/5G to anything else.


----------



## DougE (Jan 26, 2022)

Might be helpful to know what router you're working with, but you still need the app on your phone to use it, unless you have an old t mobile phone to connect to the grill.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 26, 2022)

The cooker manual:
1. Download the Camp Chef APP from the Apple APP store or Android Play Store. 2. Turn the Grill controller on using the main power switch. 3. Open the Camp Chef APP and follow the setup instructions for connecting the grill to your home 2.4 GHz WiFi network. WARNING - Do NOT leave this appliance unattended while in use. The user must remain in the immediate area of the product and have a clear view of the product at all times during operation.

Nowhere does it say anything about 5g. Disable the 5g portion of the wifi connection on your phone. You should be able to connect to the 2.4 radio of your home router. Your phone needs to be connected to the router on the 2.4 frequency. Do you have the app downloaded on your phone? You need that. Follow the instructions on the phone app to connect.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jan 26, 2022)

Airsick said:


> I don't see any way to change it from 2.4/5G to anything else.


Usually when you search for the network both a 2.5 and 5 g will show up.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jan 26, 2022)

Orbi RBR50 - Trouble connecting to a Campchef Woodwind 24 smoker.
					

Hi guys,    Need help!    I recently purchased a Campchef Woodwind 24. I have been trying to update the latest firmware. It appears that app will not connect to the server.    I have researched a lot and it appears that it appears to be a relatively common problem with people with mesh networks...




					community.netgear.com
				



" 99% of devices which mention 2.4G WiFi are simply pointing out the obvious: they installed the least costly WiFi radio chip, which also has the greatest range (2.4G WiFi) * If* t*here is no 2.4G WiFi*, then there is nothing for the radio to communicate with and it cannot function.  There can be all the Bluetooth, AM/FM radio, Ham Radio, 5G WiFi in the world. No 2.4G WiFi means "no" "


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 26, 2022)

OP, I had trouble connecting to my home wifi to begin with.  I solved the problem by buying a TP-Link N300 2.4ghz extender from Amazon and placing it between my wifi enabled modem and my CC PG24SG.  It's worked fine ever since.  The N300 is only about $20 so it was a cheap cure.  I don't know if it solve your problem but it's cheap to try and you can return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## DougE (Jan 26, 2022)

I'll give ya dedication. I ran a CAT5 cable from the house to my pole barn just so I could have WIFI for my grill! Well, not really, I ran the cable out there for internet because I occasionally work on equipment for other farmers in the area and often need to look up parts or service information on whatever they brung me to fix. Cellular signals don't go through metal pole barns too well and I got tired of having to go outside every time I needed a spec or whatever. Wifi in the barn also allows me to not miss phone calls (WIFI calling) when I'm in the barn, and, as an added benefit, I got connectivity when I got my pellet grill.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 26, 2022)

DougE said:


> I'll give ya dedication. I ran a CAT5 cable from the house to my pole barn just so I could have WIFI for my grill! Well, not really, I ran the cable out there for internet because I occasionally work on equipment for other farmers in the area and often need to look up parts or service information on whatever they brung me to fix. Cellular signals don't go through metal pole barns too well and I got tired of having to go outside every time I needed a spec or whatever. Wifi in the barn also allows me to not miss phone calls (WIFI calling) when I'm in the barn, and, as an added benefit, I got connectivity when I got my pellet grill.


I screwed up when they ran new fiber optic lines to us...should've ran one to the shop...I miss watching bugs bunny!   
Actually I'm lucky  can still use my phone in the shop.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jan 26, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I screwed up when they ran new fiber optic lines to us...should've ran one to the shop...I miss watching bugs bunny!
> Actually I'm lucky can still use my phone in the shop.


Usually, if it's before 8PM eastern, and I'm posting on here, it's from my barn PC.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 27, 2022)

You will have the same connectivity issue with just about any pellet grill you get.  It’s the router you have.  Figure that out first before swapping grills.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 27, 2022)

Airsick said:


> I don't see any way to change it from 2.4/5G to anything else.


two was to change/turn on and off the wifi networks 2.4 and 5GHZ.
1. if you have an app the you can manage your wifi router with.  or
2. the website you use to manage your wifi router.

Both should have an option (check box) to turn on and off either GHZ network.  If you dont have either, maybe tell us the make and model?  But you will need either the app or website that manages your wifi.  The manufacturers website should have these for ya if you dont have them.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 27, 2022)

Connect your phone to the 2.4 frequency of your router. That's all it will see. Connect your phone app to the Camp Chef using bluetooth. Once that's done, you'll be able to connect the cooker to your 2.4 router using the phone app.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 27, 2022)

I have the MBGF and rarely use the app.
It's always works great but I guess I got accustomed to relying on my ThermPro to monitor the temps.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 27, 2022)

Which G?  2g,4g,5g...get them straight and keep them straight.  WiFi --There are 2 common frequency bands  for WiFi 2 ghz and 5 ghz, 2G&5G.  The 2ghz WiFi band was the first one available.  Then the 5ghz was added later.  Simply put the 2ghz WiFi is slower than the 5Ghz...This does not matter in this application.  There are many smart devices, Smokers, TV's that only have one radio, thus a single frequency.  These are usually 2ghz only.   Most other devices  have dual radios and can work on 2ghz or 5ghz WiFi channels.

Bluetooth is another connection method, very short range, happens to live at 2ghz frequencies.  

As far as cell phones, smartphones.   The “G” stands for generation, meaning 5G is the most current generation of cell phone network coverage and speeds.  Cell phones can operate on many different frequencies depending on carrier, and location.  Within the cell network there are differing radio technologies, GSM, CDMA, LTE.  Cell Phone providers are working toward a single universal platform.  "LTE" stands for Long Term Evolution, for the most part it is pretty universal. The providers will eventually retire the older technologies but have to weigh those costs and make good to the shareholders.     

I hope this helps with understanding how all this stuff works.  Looks like you are getting some sound advice with using 2G WiFi.

RG


----------



## Airsick (Jan 27, 2022)

sandyut said:


> two was to change/turn on and off the wifi networks 2.4 and 5GHZ.
> 1. if you have an app the you can manage your wifi router with.  or
> 2. the website you use to manage your wifi router.
> 
> Both should have an option (check box) to turn on and off either GHZ network.  If you dont have either, maybe tell us the make and model?  But you will need either the app or website that manages your wifi.  The manufacturers website should have these for ya if you dont have them.





rexster314 said:


> Connect your phone to the 2.4 frequency of your router. That's all it will see. Connect your phone app to the Camp Chef using bluetooth. Once that's done, you'll be able to connect the cooker to your 2.4 router using the phone app.










This is my internet router provided by Frontier.  How can I change it to 4G and if I do how will the change affect other devices in my house?  Will the $20 4g extender work?


----------



## sandyut (Jan 27, 2022)

These are the manuals

I would start with trying to log into the router.

you only need to turn off the 5ghz network till you get the app hooked up. Then turn it back on.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 27, 2022)

AirSick, 
I cant make out the router model number.  Plz provide that info.  What is the make and model of the extender?

RG


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 27, 2022)

Airsick said:


> View attachment 523588
> 
> 
> This is my internet router provided by Frontier.  How can I change it to 4G and if I do how will the change affect other devices in my house?  Will the $20 4g extender work?


You have a 2.4 and 5g router. 4G is for phones. You need to look for the Frontier 2236 in your wifi setup on your phone. Once you connect your phone to that service, connect your phone to the cooker using your bluetooth service. You should then be able to connect the cooker to your wifi router using the app on your phone.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 27, 2022)

radioguy said:


> I cant make out the router model number.


I think its this 
*Arris NVG468MQ*


----------



## radioguy (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks Sandy.  Rexster has it figured out.  No need for extender unless its out of WiFi coverage.  For some reason I  can now read the router label 

RG


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> You have a 2.4 and 5g router. 4G is for phones. You need to look for the Frontier 2236 in your wifi setup on your phone. Once you connect your phone to that service, connect your phone to the cooker using your bluetooth service. You should then be able to connect the cooker to your wifi router using the app on your phone.


He said that the app won't install on his phone, for whatever reason, so he really has two issues.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

A
 Airsick


Have you tried this?  https://www.campchef.com/blog/how-to-set-up-camp-chef-connect/

Also, is your cellphone operating system up to date?
Make sure you've downloaded the correct app for you cellphone.  
Google Play for Android devices and Apple APP store for ioS devices.  
The two are not interchangable.

If your grill is too far away from your router then you will have trouble connecting to your home WIFI.  If that is the case,  then you would need a WIFI extender.


----------



## Airsick (Jan 27, 2022)

sandyut said:


> two was to change/turn on and off the wifi networks 2.4 and 5GHZ.
> 1. if you have an app the you can manage your wifi router with.  or
> 2. the website you use to manage your wifi router.
> 
> Both should have an option (check box) to turn on and off either GHZ network.  If you dont have either, maybe tell us the make and model?  But you will need either the app or website that manages your wifi.  The manufacturers website should have these for ya if you dont have them.





rexster314 said:


> Connect your phone to the 2.4 frequency of your router. That's all it will see. Connect your phone app to the Camp Chef using bluetooth. Once that's done, you'll be able to connect the cooker to your 2.4 router using the phone app.



View attachment 523588


This is my internet router provided by Frontier.  How can I change it to 4G and if I do how will the change affect other devices in my house?  Can I get the extender


DougE said:


> He said that the app won't install on his phone, for whatever reason, so he really has two issues.


Correct.  Now that I have Verizon, the app will download, but won't open.


----------



## Airsick (Jan 27, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> A
> Airsick
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  I did all that Camp Chef told me to do.  I put an extender 10' away from the smoker, but it's 5G.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

Airsick said:


> Correct. Now that I have Verizon, the app will download, but won't open.


Which phone do you have? I have a Samsung S20 fe on Verison, and it works fine. Maybe uninstall the app and try reinstalling, if you haven't done that already. I had to uninstall and reinstall it awhile back, but I don't recall why.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 27, 2022)

I posted a link to the router instructions on how to set it up on your PC.  from that set up control site you should be able to change the network frequency to 2.4 ghz for as long as you need and then turn the 5ghz back on.  

have you tried this?


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

WIFI isn't the same as cell 5G. Your extender should broadcast at 2.4 ghz and 5ghz. The Camp Chef controller uses the 2.4ghz channel. Either way, until you get the app working on your phone, or some device, you're not going to be able to connect it to your WIFI


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

Airsick said:


> Yes.  I did all that Camp Chef told me to do.  I put an extender 10' away from the smoker, but it's 5G.



Okay.  Usually WiFi extenders are dual band in that they will handle traffic on the 2.5Ghz and 5Ghz bands.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I posted a link to the router instructions on how to set it up on your PC.  from that set up control site you should be able to change the network frequency to 2.4 ghz for as long as you need and then turn the 5ghz back on.
> 
> have you tried this?



His router doesn't have automatic band steering so he shouldn't need to turn off the 5Ghz band.  But it won't hurt just to rule it out.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

Airsick said:


> Yes.  I did all that Camp Chef told me to do.  I put an extender 10' away from the smoker, but it's 5G.





SecondHandSmoker said:


> His router doesn't have automatic band steering so he shouldn't need to turn off the 5Ghz band.  But it won't hurt just to rule it out.


The grill will not connect to his wifi without the app working on his phone. He needs to get that sorted first.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> The grill will not connect to his wifi without the app working on his phone. He needs to get that sorted first.



I agree.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

You enter your network password and all that through the app.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

A
 Airsick

How old is your phone and who is the manufacturer?


----------



## Airsick (Jan 27, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> You have a 2.4 and 5g router. 4G is for phones. You need to look for the Frontier 2236 in your wifi setup on your phone. Once you connect your phone to that service, connect your phone to the cooker using your bluetooth service. You should then be able to connect the cooker to your wifi router using the app on your phone.


I am connected to 2236, but it's 5G.


----------



## Airsick (Jan 27, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> A
> Airsick
> 
> How old is your phone and who is the manufacturer?


Samsung Galaxy 8.  The problem with the app loading has something to do with Verizon.  It loaded perfectly when I had T-Mobile.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> You have a 2.4 and 5g router. 4G is for phones. You need to look for the Frontier 2236 in your wifi setup on your phone. Once you connect your phone to that service, connect your phone to the cooker using your bluetooth service. You should then be able to connect the cooker to your wifi router using the app on your phone.



This....The router will broadcast on two frequencies, 2.4 and 5.  The 4G and 5G is specific to your phone cellular network and not the same as the router frequencies (apples and oranges here).  First you need to see which frequency your phone is on (connected to your home wifi) and match that to the router broadcast frequency with the phone frequency connection.  Next you connect to the app using your phones bluetooth service....make sure your bluetooth is turned on in your phone and you have allowed the app to use bluetooth.  The bluetooth connection will configure the wifi connectivity once it connects to the smoker via bluetooth.

Edit, you also need to verify which wifi router frequency the smoker is compatible with.  Many are only compatible with the 2.4 frequency, which is the most common.  The 2.4 frequency is also very crowded and can have issues, hence the expansion to the 5.0 frequency.

Additional edit, the actual cell phone service provided wont be causing the app issue.  It will be the phone operating system and the app.  IE the two most common are iOS (Apple) and Android (Google) but there are many others Samsung, Nokia, and Windows.  The app needs to be compatible with the operating system of your phone....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> This....The router will broadcast on two frequencies, 2.4 and 5.  The 4G and 5G is specific to your phone cellular network and not the same as the router frequencies (apples and oranges here).  First you needs to see which frequency your phone is on (connected to your home wifi) and match that to the router broadcast frequency with the phone frequency connection.  Next you connect to the app using your phones bluetooth service....make sure your bluetooth is turned on in your phone and you have allowed the app to use bluetooth.  The bluetooth connection will configure the wifi connectivity once it connects to the smoker via bluetooth.



That should do it.  We just need to figure out how to get the app working.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

A
 Airsick


You should perform a partition cache wipe on your phone to clean out any junk that maybe interferring with the campchef app.






EDIT:  Uninstall the campchef app before you do the cache wipe. Then download the campchef app again from Google Play.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

The app is the key to this whole issue


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

Close to done here, there is no way for the grill to know how to connect to the WIFI network without the user providing the network name(app will show available) and providing a password to get onto the network, not to mention that having a network connection, even if it were possible, without a working app on your phone is useless.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

And it isn't a Verizon issue either, all android devices use the same app store.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

Try unplugging the smoker
Log out and delete the app.
Go to the bluetooth settings and look for campchef:xx:xx and forget or unpair it.
Reboot your phone
plug in the smoker and turn on the controller
re-download the app but wait at a couple of min before going into it after it has finished installing
Go in to the grill settings on the grill controller and make sure it is showing a grill ID.
Next open the app on the phone, search for the grill and it should ask you for a pin displayed from the grill.
Next select your WiFI name (FYI it has the camp chef only works on 2.4) and enter your SSID...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> And it isn't a Verizon issue either, all android devices use the same app store.



Yeah, someone at Verizon DKS (typical).


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Try unplugging the smoker
> Log out and delete the app.
> Go to the bluetooth settings and look for campchef:xx:xx and forget or unpair it.
> Reboot your phone
> ...


He is having issues with the app even opening on his phone. That is the main issue that needs to be resolved.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

Listen, I got my Camp Chef, be a year this April. I was on Verizon way before I got it. I installed the app, opened it, followed the instructions, and hooked right up to bluetooth and WIFI.

My internet provider is ATT fixed wireless, well, because aside from satellite internet (which I had and hated) is all we can get out here in the sticks.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> He is having issues with the app even opening on his phone. That is the main issue that needs to be resolved.


Ah...So delete the app, purge the cache reboot the phone then reload the app from the store.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Ah...So delete the app, purge the cache reboot the phone then reload the app from the store.


That's where I'd start.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

Airsick said:


> Samsung Galaxy 8.


That is a pretty old phone, maybe the app no longer supports it? Just throwing that out there.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> That is a pretty old phone, maybe the app no longer supports it? Just throwing that out there.



Not as old as my S5.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Not as old as my S5.


well, maybe not, but I was just tossing that out there


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

Heck, if nothing else, you don't really need the grill connected to anything to function. Is it convenient as hell to be able to check on your cook remotely? Absolutely! But you can still cook on it just using the built in display on the controller.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> well, maybe not, but I was just tossing that out there



Yep.  At this point, we can't rule anything out.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> Heck, if nothing else, you don't really need the grill connected to anything to function. Is it convenient as hell to be able to check on your cook remotely? Absolutely! But you can still cook on it just using the built in display on the controller.



I am sure the grill could still be connected with and controlled by Bluetooth.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yep.  At this point, we can't rule anything out.


I highly doubt his move to Verizon cell service has anything to do with what's going on though. well I'm about positive of that, unless Verizon just singled the OP out to block use of the app. on his phone, and not the rest of us Camp Chef owners.


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I am sure the grill could still be connected with and controlled by Bluetooth.


Not without a working app


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> I highly doubt his move to Verizon cell service has anything to do with what's going on though. well I'm about positive of that, unless Verizon just singled the OP out to block use of the app. on his phone, and not the rest of us Camp Chef owners.



Yeah.  Whoever he was talking with at Verizon was just giving him the run around because they were clueless.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

DougE said:


> Not without a working app



True.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 27, 2022)

Well not sure about you 
A
 Airsick
  but if you understand all this as much as I do it gets frustrating at times...like get the hammer and I'll fix this damn phone!   

But don't let it frustrate you too much! These guys bring up alot of good points, even if you don't understand it all. And not all customer service people are all too bright or are overworked and understaffed. 
Ryan


----------



## DougE (Jan 27, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> And not all customer service people are all too bright or are overworked and understaffed


Or are in India, or Pakistan, or wherever. Although it doesn't happen often, I find it refreshing when I get a customer service agent whose first language is English, and they aren't just reading off a script, but actually listening to, and understanding what you are saying. I will note that I get the occasional Indian who is really helpful, but I don't find that to be the norm.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 27, 2022)

BYE. Too much for me.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 27, 2022)

Try the uninstall, cache wipe, reinstall.   Be careful in that recovery menu, you can easily wipe the phone with a fat finger.  S8 is a decent phone, I would still have it if I  hadn't  cracked the screen.  S8 was still receiving updates a few weeks  back.

Do you have another phone you can try?  Not a Verizon thing....its all the same software from play store.  Are you running any anti virus or firewall?  That may also be issue. 

RG


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't know if this will help any, but Camp Chef has a new update for the app, with some added features. Also a firmware update for the controller, which the app will take you through.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 28, 2022)

And that's 1 of the many reasons why SMF is awesome  !
Got a problem? Let's see how it can be solved!


----------



## Airsick (Jan 28, 2022)

radioguy said:


> Try the uninstall, cache wipe, reinstall.   Be careful in that recovery menu, you can easily wipe the phone with a fat finger.  S8 is a decent phone, I would still have it if I  hadn't  cracked the screen.  S8 was still receiving updates a few weeks  back.
> 
> Do you have another phone you can try?  Not a Verizon thing....its all the same software from play store.  Are you running any anti virus or firewall?  That may also be issue.
> 
> RG


OK.  I did the cache wipe and re-installed the app.  I assume it's the new and improved one.  I called their customer assistance line to ask how I know if I got the latest version, but they don't work on Fridays, or Saturdays, or Sundays.  No customer service on the days when their customers might need them?
The app that installed on my phone didn't look or work right.  Some things didn't open and it just didn't look optimized for a cell phone.
I started 4 smokes, got up to my set temp and let it go through its shut down sequence successfully.  The hot rod worked each time, obviously.  Great!
WIFI and bluetooth was a different story.  One time the smoker connected, to WIFI but it wouldn't pair with my phone.  The other three times there was zero connection or pairing.  The app and my phone both showed it paired, but the bluetooth logo on the smoker never showed a connection.  Remember, the tech girl at Camp Chef said their app doesn't like Verizon.  I really appreciate all the brain power you guys are using on this.


----------



## DougE (Jan 28, 2022)

Airsick said:


> Remember, the tech girl at Camp Chef said their app doesn't like Verizon. I really appreciate all the brain power you guys are using on this.


She may have been meaning Verizon internet service. All android phones use the exact same apps from the same exact app store. Your cell carrier has nothing to do with how the app runs on your phone. That is handled by the internal android software you have running on your phone. It's quite possible that there could be some connectivity issues if you have Verizon for your home internet. it's also possible that the rep really doesn't have a clue. Wouldn't be the first time that happened. In general, if I have technical issues, I pass up the first line supporters as they are mainly trained to handle the simple stuff, and mainly read off a script.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jan 28, 2022)

Airsick said:


> View attachment 523588
> 
> 
> This is my internet router provided by Frontier.  How can I change it to 4G and if I do how will the change affect other devices in my house?  Will the $20 4g extender work?



You are getting WiFi GHZ signals mixed up with cell phone signals.  

WiFi is either 2.4 GHZ or 5 GHZ.  This has nothing to do with your cell phone being 4G or 5G.  I repeat…. this has nothing to do with your phone being 4G or 5G.  

First of all, you need to make sure your cell phone is actually connected to your router.  The router we have sends out both 2.4 GHZ signals and 5 GHZ signals.  The cell phone you have can connect to either, but your Camp Chef, and just about any other WiFi pellet grill only connects to 2.4 GHZ signals.  

Is your phone connected to your WiFi router system? Go into your phones setting and see if it is.  I have my cell phone set to automatically connect to the house WiFi when I am at the house.  The phone does not use its cell signal at the home.  All data is sent and retrieved from our internet provider.  Can you tell if your phone is linked to Wifi and what GHZ it is connected at? It won’t matter at all if your phone is 4G or 5g,  these are different frequencies.  Only thing you should be looking at is either 2.4 GHZ or 5GHZ in the wifi settings of your phone.


----------



## rodeopepper (Mar 26, 2022)

Airsick said:


> Hey, guys.  Late last year I bought a Woodwind 24 over the Rec Tec mainly because of the advertised WIFI/Bluetooth and customer service.  Well the WIFI won't connect because I have 5G and they say their stuff only connects to 4G.  Isn't the whole country going the 5G route?
> I switched cell service to Verizon and now the app won't install.
> On my third attempted smoke the hot rod wouldn't get hot, not even warm.  Unreliability was the reason I took the Pit Boss to the dump!  Now that my venting is over and before I call Cabela's to see if they'll take this thing back, Is there a way to convert a dedicated signal extender to 4G so it'll connect to my smoker


Not sure what they were telling you but the 5g 4g stuff doesn’t even come into play here. The Wi-Fi is local Wi-Fi which is different than your cellular connection for your phone. You should be connecting your smoker to the router in your house via Wi-Fi. Once your smoker is connected to your router you can connect to it basically anywhere. Good luck.


----------

